# expectation how much???



## junta421 (Oct 11, 2008)

How much a guy can expect as a research engineer at A-star institute with a Phd degree and 4 years of postdoctoral experience in the field of nanotechnolgy???


Can someone provide some approx. figure including benefits for expats from europe.

best wishes 
junta


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my eeny meeny suggestion - Singapore salaries are - you get for what you are worth it - not just for the position you are applying. And Salary is one of the subjects rarely discussed in open.

You may find 2 guys of the same designation - with disproportionate salaries, because one demanded, and got it. The other didnt demand, and maybe less qualified/experienced.

Since you mentioned A-Star directly, you would have been given an indicative salary range from A-Star. Work from there. Not many A-Star grads and similar category people would post their salaries openly.


----------

